# video of my layout G and O scale



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1596.flv

There's a G scale train at 2:30 into video. It's pulled by a USA trains SD40-2 that Ray converted for me to MTH PS2 command. It has all the features now that my MTH engines do. I'd like to keep an indoor loop of G on this level and have the O climb up to a second level. Joe


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

That is some impressive smoke! I love that three dome hopper at the end.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By rmcintir on 06 Dec 2009 07:04 PM 
That is some impressive smoke! I love that three dome hopper at the end. 
OK, I looked at the video again but I still don't know what a three dome hopper is. 
Bob in Kalamazoo


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

doh... tanker. Dyslexia of train cars...


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I actually watched twice more too. I thought I'd missed it? Joe


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Have a Merry Christmas!! Joe


----------

